# Fragment 176-191 5mg



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been dieting since Feb 7th and have dropped 55lbs, from 260 to 205. I am 6 foot 3 inches and about 40 years old, BTW. I'm not taking anything besides about 700 calories a day, Monday thru Friday. No supplements. I work an outside job so I do a lot of walking and lifting to help burn it off. On weekends I cheat, eating whatever I want, usually ending up around 3K calories per day. Lately, I lose maybe 1lb a week, sometimes it takes two weeks to drop that pound.
.
Someone told me that I should take *Fragment 176-191 - 5mg* because I'm older and it would help the weight loss. Should I start taking something, like *Fragment 176-191 - 5mg* or whatever you recommend to help with the weight loss? Or stay clean?


----------

